# 11lb brisket need help



## jtothemak (Jun 16, 2017)

I have a 11lb brisket and it my first time cooking a brisket in the smoker.  We have dinner at 5:30 on Saturday and I don't want to be rushed.  I was thinking about starting to smoke the night before tonight(Friday) around 6pm and set the temp to 200 degrees.    Then about about 9-10am on Saturday wrap in foil from the remainder of the cook.  Am I going to over cook it or dry it out.  If does get done mid afternoon I will put it the cooler to keep until dinner.   I seasoned the brisket with half my rub last night(Thursday) and put in the fridge.  I will put the second half the rub on before I put in tonight.  Below is the rub I am using.  Suggestions or comments are greatly appreciated.

1 cup paprika
8 tablespoons garlic powder
8 tablespoons onion powder
5 tablespoons dried oregano
5 tablespoons kosher salt
2 tablespoon freshly ground black pepper
2 tablespoon cayenne pepper


----------



## lancep (Jun 16, 2017)

Sounds like you have a fairly good plan going, what are you smoking on?


----------



## jtothemak (Jun 16, 2017)

LanceP said:


> Sounds like you have a fairly good plan going, what are you smoking on?


I am using an  electric smoker.  I know electric is not as good for smoking and getting that awesome smoke ring but I can go 2.5 to 3 hours before having to fill back up with chips. It was present from my wife and I really wanted a pellet smoker but I was vetoed when she saw the price difference and was running out of patio space.  Typically smoke ribs and pork butts etc which are much quicker smokes and the electric smoker does a pretty decent jobs with those.  













smoker.JPG



__ jtothemak
__ Jun 16, 2017


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 16, 2017)

200 seems a mite low, but maybe that's just me.


----------



## kam59 (Jun 16, 2017)

I would ramp up the temps to around 250°/275°. At those temps your'e looking at a 7 to 8 hour cook tops maybe less with an 11 lb. if your temps are accurate. 4 hours in the smoke then wrap around 165° internal flat temp. Once the flat reaches 205° internal check it for probe tender with a toothpick then once done rest back down to 160°/165° in the foil. It should rest for at least two hours then you can open the foil to finish cooling down.


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 16, 2017)

Yep, it might be better to start early in the morning at higher temps. Minimum 240 (My smoker likes to be around 260 to 280, which works just fine for brisket). Plus you won't have to get up in the middle of the night to add wood for smoke.....


----------



## padronman (Jun 16, 2017)

200F is too low and you may not get to the required 140F in 4 hours for food safety.  As others said ramp up the temp and start in the morning.  As for the "smoke ring" while it is beautiful......its a myth that it adds anything to the flavor......just a myth. 

Good luck and take pics!

Scott


----------



## jtothemak (Jun 16, 2017)

PadronMan said:


> 200F is too low and you may not get to the required 140F in 4 hours for food safety.  As others said ramp up the temp and start in the morning.  As for the "smoke ring" while it is beautiful......its a myth that it adds anything to the flavor......just a myth.
> 
> Good luck and take pics!
> 
> Scott


If that is the case can I do 225 for the first 4 hours then drop it down to 200?  At 11lbs at 1.5 hours that is 16.5 hours anyways.  Just trying to push it out to more like 23 hours.


----------



## phatbac (Jun 16, 2017)

jtothemak said:


> If that is the case can I do 225 for the first 4 hours then drop it down to 200?  At 11lbs at 1.5 hours that is 16.5 hours anyways.  Just trying to push it out to more like 23 hours.


Why the need to make it so long? I have cooked ~19# brisket in 6 and half hours and it was fantastic. get some smoke on it and let it cook enough for the fat to render into the meat and make it moist (yes its counter intuitive cooking more moistens the meat) and then rest it in your cooler with towels and/or aluminum foil. and then after 2-3 hour slice and serve. Don't be afraid to use higher temps.

i like to slice on the bias  across the grain. now it will be really difficult to find the grain after its cooked. so i slice a small piece off across the grain at the tip of the flat to indicate the way the grain is going. and then when its done i can see how i sliced it before and can slice again the same way.

Hope this helps,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 16, 2017)

Yep I agree on the hot & fast method for brisket.

At 280 your looking at about 1 hour per pound cook time.

And they are just as tender & juicy as the lower temp smokes.

Al


----------



## sauced (Jun 16, 2017)

I cook mine in that 275 - 290 range and like Al said, it's about 1 hour per pound. I have become a fan of the hot and fast method, less time cooking and get the same results!


----------

